# Need input on protection training!!



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello everyone.
This forum has been SUCH a huge help to our family.
Thank you to all of you for your ideas and information.

Question:
Our 6 week old GSD is AWESOME and we love him in every way.
Our original intention when we got him was to find a "big dog" to be a) a 2nd dog companion (we have a heeler/ basset mix), b) a dog to help protect our family.
We are NOT looking for a hard-core level of training, simply some help with being able to capitalize on what is in his blood. 

Perfect world, we would like to have a great watchdog, that (heaven forbid) would go after someone in our home that was threatening us, as well as being able to help defend my wife on walks, etc.

Does that make any sense to anyone? We are in Austin, Texas and would love any insight and/ or referrals.

Thanks so much in advance!

Oh, one final question: At what age do we start training? We've heard anywhere from 6 months to 2 years.

Again, thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you're serious about protection training and are willing to commit to it, contact these people:
Welcome to Lone Star Schutzhund Club ?

If you're not serious and not willing to commit to it, please don't do it. 

If all you want is a big dog that looks menacing and will bark at people that don't belong on the property, you won't have to do much. It's what these dogs do.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Emoore!
We will check them out.
Any input is appreciated! We are MOST DEFINITELY committed, just don't need a K-9 attack unit, if that makes any sense.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

DukeTxDad said:


> Hello everyone.
> This forum has been SUCH a huge help to our family.
> Thank you to all of you for your ideas and information.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you DON'T want to train your dog in "protection" - if all you want is a dog to bark - as has been said, GSD's usually do that on their own.

But if you insist, then consider who would make up their mind what a "threat" in your house (or on a walk) would consist of and esp. WHO should make that decision. (hint: you or your dog?)

And also what do you mean by "go after"? Bark, nip or all out continuing attack until you pull him off (True K9!)

A lot of questions for you to answer but you do have some time.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DukeTxDad said:


> Thanks Emoore!
> We will check them out.
> Any input is appreciated! We are MOST DEFINITELY committed, just don't need a K-9 attack unit, if that makes any sense.


You don't know if you're committed; you have a six-week old puppy.  You might go twice and decide it's not for you, which is absolutely fine. It's not for me. Just go up there a couple of times, watch them work, and see what you think. If you think you might be interested, ask about getting your pup evaluated.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Follow up on this thread for what it's worth.
I spoke to a good friend of mine who is a K9 officer with the Austin PD.
His suggestion is (if you are committed to it) do-it-yourself training to help develop the bond between the dog and human "pack", and nothing more unless you truly want a full-blown "weapon". He backed up what many of you have said: it's in the blood, and a well-loved, well-trained GSD will defend his pack (dog AND human) to the end with nothing else needed.
I think I found my answer! Just wanted to share what he said with all of you!
Thanks to everyone for their interest in our questions.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

DukeTxDad said:


> Follow up on this thread for what it's worth.
> I spoke to a good friend of mine who is a K9 officer with the Austin PD.
> His suggestion is (if you are committed to it) do-it-yourself training to help develop the bond between the dog and human "pack", and nothing more unless you truly want a full-blown "weapon". He backed up what many of you have said: it's in the blood, and a well-loved, well-trained GSD will defend his pack (dog AND human) to the end with nothing else needed.
> I think I found my answer! Just wanted to share what he said with all of you!
> Thanks to everyone for their interest in our questions.


A) most police handlers don't know anything about protection training. At all pd demos I have seen, the dog showed me the quality of the training ;-). Dogs tell on heavy handed trainers
B) a trained dog that bites is a hardcore trained dog. 
C) a true protection dog takes a specific type of dog. Most schutzhund dogs are ill suited for protection work
D) much easier and safer for everyone for you to train a strong deterrent dog
E) you can't do any of this yourself
F) all dogs will defend themselves till then end. Very few, <1% id guess, will defend anything else till the end without training, and even with training many or most will not


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

hunterisgreat said:


> A) most police handlers don't know anything about protection training. At all pd demos I have seen, the dog showed me the quality of the training ;-). Dogs tell on heavy handed trainers
> B) a trained dog that bites is a hardcore trained dog.
> C) a true protection dog takes a specific type of dog. Most schutzhund dogs are ill suited for protection work
> D) much easier and safer for everyone for you to train a strong deterrent dog
> ...


Had a long talk with OP, he's talking about do-it-yourself basic obedience training, to develop the bond with the dog, not strapping on a sleeve and trying to do protection training himself. I was afraid somebody would mis-read the way he'd worded that. The officer adviced him _not_ to get into protection training unless he was serious about making the dog a "weapon." OP is going off the idea that a stable German Shepherd and a good handgun is all the protection most people need.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Had a long talk with OP, he's talking about do-it-yourself basic obedience training, to develop the bond with the dog, not strapping on a sleeve and trying to do protection training himself. I was afraid somebody would mis-read the way he'd worded that. The officer adviced him _not_ to get into protection training unless he was serious about making the dog a "weapon." OP is going off the idea that a stable German Shepherd and a good handgun is all the protection most people need.


I thought the cop handler was likely meaning it that way but it wasn't entirely sure. I totally support the basic OB and leave bitework alone approach

That and it concerns me that people may rely on an untested dog for protection. The reality is unless you trained for it, *and* proofed it, you must assume it won't happen


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whether your dog will be protective or not is not a guarantee with GSDs in spite of what others have said. Mine wouldn't protect me from a Chihuahua. As for protecting me from a thief or an attacker, she might but I wouldn't count on it. You can put the odds in your favor by using due diligence in researching your pup's genetic background, but it's only odds, not a guarantee.
I hope you get what you want and that your pup lives a long, happy, stress-free life.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Great to hear OP is committed to obedience training. Start as soon as possible and just develop that bond. You can always see where you are in a few months/years and if you want to move forward with more hardcore protection training. This type of training will take ALL OF YOUR TIME. For now just enjoy your puppy, and if you got him from a good breeder, with good lines, he should grow up to be all the protection you'll ever need.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

Ahh the old protection discussion, coming on... Sounds like Emoore has a good idea of what your end goal is. 

If I may chime in. Some of the best advice I've read on these forums is to be sure to make your dog a lover first. Especially for a family environment. Stable is a the best and safest outcome for pet and intimidator/protector. You can always notch up later to suit your needs. But its much harder to go backwards from self aggressive to controlled.

Training starts for me 72 hours after I bring them home. No, in, out, yes etc.. More intensive begins after weeks to a month depending on what Im training and my bond level. I crame language right away so they get a good idea what Im asking them to do. Stay away from things that may require mid level corrections until you and your kid get a real good bond. Good bond usually equals good intimidator/protector.


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Amen Seer!
You took the words right out of my mouth.
We are very much looking forward to continuing the "bond with dog/ human pack". Everything I have read encourages fostering exactly that: to have the dog view his/ her humans as part of his/ her pack.
Thanks to everyone that has chimed in! I really appreciate the open dialogue.


----------

